# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT) تحديثات :  EMT v2.13.00 Released - Discussion Here [UPDATED: 2nd Jun, 2020]

## mohamed73



----------


## mohamed73

_ADDED  Xiaomi Reset FRP (Sideload), Supported Reset FRP via Sideload w/o open  rear cover, w/o edl/mtk auth service for Xiaomi (Qcom/MTK) MIUI10 and  latest version! ADDED  VIVO New Security models, Supported Flash/Reset FRP/PFM/Reset  Screenlock without userdata loss etc for X21S,X21 PRO,X23MY_E,Z3X etc  models!  Xiaomi Module:
ADDED Xiaomi Reset FRP (Sideload), Supported Reset FRP via Sideload w/o  open rear cover, w/o edl/mtk auth service for Xiaomi (Qcom/MTK) MIUI10  and latest version
MI 10, MI 10 LITE ZOOM, MI 10 PRO, MI 8, MI 8 EXPLORER, MI 8 PRO/UD, MI 8  SE, MI 9, MI 9 PRO_5G, MI 9 SE, MI 9T, MI 9T PRO, MI A2 LITE, MI A3, MI  CC9, MI CC9 PRO, MI CC9_MEITU, MI CC9E, MI MIX 2S, MI MIX 3, MI MIX  3_5G, MI NOTE 10 LITE, MI PLAY, POCO F1, POCO F2 PRO, POCO X2, REDMI 6,  REDMI 6 PRO, REDMI 6A, REDMI 7, REDMI 7A, REDMI 8, REDMI 8A, REDMI 8A  DUAL, REDMI K20, REDMI K20 PRO, REDMI K20 PRO_PREMIUM, REDMI K30, REDMI  K30 PRO, REDMI K30_5G, REDMI NOTE 7 PRO, REDMI NOTE 8, REDMI NOTE 8 PRO,  REDMI NOTE 8T, REDMI NOTE 9, REDMI NOTE 9 PRO, REDMI NOTE 9 PRO MAX,  REDMI NOTE 9S, REDMI S2, REDMI Y2, REDMI Y3
TIPS: Reset FRP (Sideload) function need credits (5 credits / time, 3-4 credits after post the story now) 
FIXED: Optimited xiaomi auth service  VIVO Module:
ADDED X21S (PD1814) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
ADDED X21 PRO (PD1814) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
ADDED V11 PRO (PD1814F) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} - Beta
ADDED X23MY_E (PD1816_E) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
ADDED X23MY_A (PD1816_A) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} - Beta
ADDED Z3X (PD1730G) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}  Information:
1.Post story, Earn free credits for Reset FRP via Sideload mode: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.The Reset FRP (Sideload) process of xiaomi module:
1).Reading the help, Enter Recovery mode (MiAssistant), Connect USB Cable (install drivers)
2).Press "Reset FRP (Sideload)"
3).Waiting for the operation to complete
TIPS: this function will be erase all userdata  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  EmeGsm Team
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

